# محتاج كتب تصميم ميكانيكي وانتاج



## m_7moud (18 أكتوبر 2010)

محتاج كتب تصميم اصطمبات بالعربي وتكون الصور واضحه 
ولو حد عندو اي معلومات عن تصنيع الكور باستخدام الدرفله يا ريت يقولي
محمود خيري 
هنسه اسيوط 
مشكورين


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------

